# Drop it / leave it -- grrrr



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Alfie is just over a year old now and is good at most things (although we still can not let him in the living room). I just can not get him to drop things, treats make no differences, offers of his favourite meat, cuddles and fuss. Tea towels are a favourite, once he has one there is no getting him to drop it. It could be a toy even.

Even if you are playing catch with him and throw one of his toys he'll bring it back to us but will not let it go. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He sounds just like dexter. He always wants to be chased and this is his way of trying to get someone to chase him by stealing something. Now I have two 'poos they play this game all day but with their own toys!


----------

